# Hippoboscidae Flies



## cindyv11

Hi... I came here looking for information about the blood-sucking flies that are attracted to pigeons. I have about 150 wild pigeons that call my house their home. They are wild and I cannot catch them to treat them for the flies individually. Does anyone know of a way that I can treat the birds without being able to handle each one? Something that I can put in their water that the can bathe in to kill the flies that tastes so bad they will not drink? Or if they do, drink will not harm them. They are smart enough to figure it out for themselves that a bath that chases the flies away should not be used to drink out of as long as it does not kill them while they get used to a routine. I would appreciate any advice anyone can give me. Thanks! Cindy


----------



## philodice

" The louse flies (Hippoboscidae) are obligate blood-feeding ectoparasites of birds and mammals. Both adult males and females feed on the blood of their host. They are adapted for clinging to and moving through the plumage and pelage of their hosts. Strongly specialized claws help them cling to the hair or feathers of their particular host species. Pigeon flies retain their wings for their entire adult life. Others species are wingless (like sheep keds) or lose their wings once the newly emerged adults find a host (deer keds).
Distribution
This fly is an obligate parasite of birds, especially feral and domestic pigeons and doves (Columbiformes). It is found wherever pigeons are encountered in tropical, subtropical, and temperate areas with mild winters worldwide. It occurs throughout Florida and the Southeastern United States.
"PIGEON FLIES: Common Treatments

Ivermectin - one or two drops on a bare patch of skin. Each bird within the same cage needs to be treated.
Tea Tree Oil - one or two drops on a bare patch of skin. Each bird within the same cage needs to be treated. Use in well ventilated area, make sure air temperature is less than 85f. Warm essential oil fumes can be hazardous to birds. It is important to note that ANY substance that kills, prevents, or treats a disease MAY also be dangerous to an animal, or yourself. Tea trea oil is poisonous to felines.
Or use 5% Sevin Dust (garden quality) - DO NOT USE 10% Sevin. Place some Sevin in brown paper bag & put bird into bag. Lightly tap bottom of bag & gently shake bag, this stirs the powder up & coats the bird.to be "dusted". 
"
In your case, placing baths with a dose of Permectin II should help. You may also use Borax, or special bath salts. Some people use a tablespoon of Neem oil in the baths. There are many treatments our there for parasites.


----------



## philodice

I'm just posting this here because you asked for information, you might find this interesting.

"Ectoparasites

This caused by parasites that live on the outside of the host•s body. Anaemia, feather damage, respiratory problems (air sac mites) and poor growth in young birds may all result from external parasite infestation. Where cases of anaemia or reduced performance and agitation are obvious in birds, external parasites should be suspected and regular visual inspection of the birds should be undertaken to identify the presence of tics and lice. The lice and mites that infest pigeons are the feather louse, the small louse, the quill or feather mite, the itch, body mange, or depluming mite and the red mite.

Long louse (feather louse): found on the flight feathers and guard feathers of the whole body. Long lice do not cause many problems since they feed on feather scurf and do not damage the feathers as was previously thought. Sick birds that are not able to control the lice are susceptible to heavy infestations. Young birds may have particular problems with this louse. The lice can easily be seen by spreading the wings. In heavy infestations the lice may be seen on the neck, head and back.

Small louse: it is small and round. It also feeds on feather scurf but does more damage than the long louse, causing much irritation (prickling, burning). The small louse must be controlled. It is found on the underside of the guard feathers on the throat. Free flight helps to keep these lice under control, since they are shy of the light. Feather or quill mite: it is the most important of the mites. It sits on the feather shaft of the flight feathers, especially the wider ones. It does not destroy feathers but causes much irritation. Feather mites can be best seen if the wing is held up to the light; they appear as small black specs on the sides of the shafts.

Itch mite: these mites cause feathers to fall out and are very dangerous. They burrow through the feather shaft into the follicle. If fallen feathers have a swollen root, itch mites may be the probable cause. The feather shafts swells and the feather is shed. Small pale spots appear on the undersides of feathers on the breast, wings, back and neck.

Red mite: it will not be found by examining the pigeon. During the day the mites hide in nooks and crannies in the cote and come out at night to suck blood. The mite causes irritation and damage through bloodsucking (hence the red colour). Pigeon and bird ticks and red bird mites can be detected with the naked eye in cracks in the loft - ideally in the early hours of the morning, when the parasites leave the birds in search of a hiding place. They are also found under feeding troughs and nest bowls.

Control of ectoparasites

Clean feed and water vessels with hot water. Regular bathing in clean water - at least once a week - protects pigeons against parasite infestation. Administer Ivermectin injection or orally to the birds regularly and bathe the bird (below the neck) once in a month with Borax, or Pestoban added to the water.
"
Now after stating that, for your situation I would suggest Neem oil. A few drops in the bath water, or put it in a sprayer. Depends on how close your flock lets you get. If they are like mine, you will be able to spray them while they eat and they won't even notice or mind.

Here is some more information on Neem, and why I suggest it.
"Neem oil vs. Mosquitos 

Neem Products repel and affect the development of mosquitoes. In a study, two percent neem oil mixed in coconut oil, when applied to exposed body parts of human volunteers, provided complete protection for 12 hrs. from bites of all anophelines. Kerosene lamps (Not for use around birds) containing 0.01-1% neem oil, lighted in 
rooms containing human volunteers, reduced mosquito biting activity as well as the mosquitoes resting on walls in the rooms; protection was greater against Anopheles than against Culex. Effectiveness of mats with neem oil against mosquitoes has also been demonstrated; the vaporizing repelled mosquitoes for 5-7 hrs at almost negligible cost. The seed kernels of the Neem tree are rich in limonoids, bitter tasting chemicals that effectively block development, feeding and egg laying in many species of insects.
Both external and intestinal parasites may be sensitive to the effects of herbal neem remedy. Neem tea is used for pet medication against intestinal parasites, 
including worms. Neem oil and Neem shampoo are excellent treatments for scabies!
Neem has been certified by health authorities in the USA and Europe as being non-toxic to birds, animals and humans. "
"


----------



## feralpigeon

cindyv11 said:


> Hi... I came here looking for information about the blood-sucking flies that are attracted to pigeons. I have about 150 wild pigeons that call my house their home. They are wild and I cannot catch them to treat them for the flies individually. Does anyone know of a way that I can treat the birds without being able to handle each one? Something that I can put in their water that the can bathe in to kill the flies that tastes so bad they will not drink? Or if they do, drink will not harm them. They are smart enough to figure it out for themselves that a bath that chases the flies away should not be used to drink out of as long as it does not kill them while they get used to a routine. I would appreciate any advice anyone can give me. Thanks! Cindy


Cindy, when the birds go back to where they roost along w/the pigeon flies,
they will continue to have the problem unless the roosting spot(S) is/are cleaned as well. In general, topicals will keep the fly from biting in the first
place and when used in conjunction w/something like Ivermectin, the bird 
will also have "blood" protection in that the fly will die from the bite.

There is an Ivermectin Sheep Drench that can be used in the bath water,
but again, cleaning the living area is an important component in ridding this
large group of ferals from the flies which makes the task a difficult one.

fp


----------

